

Ask HN: How much would you pay to use HN? - neya

Obviously, a community site like HN is a real boon for so many many people, developers, designers and artists. Hell, even a lot of online 'publications' are dependent on sites like HN (Eg. Techcrunch, Gizmodo, steal 90% of the stuff in here and sell it). So I was just wondering, if you had the opportunity to 'pay to use' a site like HN, where all the top news is right infront of you, with all the valuable insights, perspectives and feedback, how much would you pay to use a service like this?<p>I'm not going to work on it, I'm just curious to see if people would really pay to stay updated, these days. Especially when you have free 'feed-based' systems like Facebook doing a good job too.<p>Thanks
======
johnny22
I'd pay for it if was curated, but not in the current state.

------
rikacomet
none, why fix whats not broken? its a working model right now, so why pay for
it? It will become Harvard Business Review if it would cost even a penny a
year.

